# Nervous. Sad. Don't want to fee this way.



## Thorpedo11

As of this moment I don't know my baby's sex. I'm super nervous that in 3 weeks that I will find out that I'm having another little girl. I love my little girl I have dearly. I wouldn't change her for the world. I'm just so nervous because I really and desperately want a little boy. I've always pictured myself with a little boy. And now that it's coming closer to us finding out the more nervous and horrible I feel because I don't want another little girl. ( I know that if I had one, I'd love her. ) I tried talking to my husband about it but he just doesn't understand. I know that I absolutely want a healthy and happy baby. That's the most important part. I'm just worried that I'll cry and feel depressed if this baby isn't a boy. 

Sorry for my rambling. Still have 3-4 weeks until we find out by our blood draw.


----------



## Jessicahide

:( oh dear, i am sorry you are going through this, it's very difficult xx Just try to think of your baby as the little person you made, their gender is just a very small part of them, it's the person they are that you will love xxx This is what i am trying to do at the moment xxx


----------



## Dannypop

You need not feel bad for one moment! You must embrace these feelings and give yourself time to feel them. And I know you feel bad because all we should care about it the health of our baby. But that is a completely separate issue from wanting a daughter or a son to share your life with.

If it helps, every single one of my friends who had the same gender with their second as with their first were so disappointed. And there are about 20 of us! We all either have 2 boys or 2 girls.

I have two boys and am hoping for a girl. It is completely normal to feel the way you are feeling. Hugs.


----------



## malia

Please don't feel bad. It's completely natural to feel disappointed when you have always imagined yourself with a son. This is my first baby and I was sad to be told it's a boy, purely because I have always pictured myself with a little girl, and been excited about baby girls. You're not alone!! xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Don't let anyone make you feel bad. I have a ds and a dd but this time I was so desperate for another dd for my own personal reasons. When I found out he was a boy I cried when I got back to the car. I was so upset. Yet within hours I felt better about it and within days I was happily shopping for baby clothes. I cannot wait for my little man to arrive now. I find it hard to believe that's how I felt when I look back on it now. GD is nothing to be ashamed of, don't beat yourself up over it.


----------



## VickyLou

I totally understand where you are coming from and felt exactly the same around the time I found out babies gender. I already have a little girl and I was praying this one was a boy. It turned out to be another girl. Although I was gutted and upset for a little while as this will be my last so I wanted to experience both, I couldn't be happier now. I thought back to how I was as a little girl (I have 2 brothers) and always wanted a sister, someone that would be my best friend. My brothers and I argued and fought like cat and dog. I know now that having a little girl will be great for my daughter, they will grow up to be best friends especially with the small age gap between them (my daughter will be 21 months when this one arrives). 
Don't feel bad for feeling down or upset if it turns out it is another girl. You will soon come round to the idea. You just have to give yourself time to grieve (if you like, that's how it get for me) the little boy you won't be getting. I believe all will come good in the end. :) xx


----------



## Misscalais

Don't feel bad! You know you will love your baby regardless and its ok to want a son!
Fingers crossed you do get a boy :hugs:


----------



## Thorpedo11

Well last week I ended up getting my 13 week scan and the dr told me she's 70% sure we are having another little girl. I held it together until we got in the car and I started bawling. I couldn't stop crying for about 30 minutes and my husband was freaked out. I'm waiting to get my blood drawn for the maternit21 plus next week then wait for the results to see if we are for sure having a little girl. I didn't want to cry and have a small break down in front of my DH. I just couldn't help it. I'm really hoping the dr was wrong at the scan. Baby had its legs crossed the whole time. I'm not entirely focused on the nub theory since my DD had a nub the was pointed up and she's definitely all girl.


----------



## kimmy04

Sorry you didn't hear what you were hoping for. I'm in a similar situation I'm about 12 weeks now and I'll find out the gender around 17 or 18 weeks. I'm really nervous but trying to convince myself it's a boy and get excited about a boy now. I am soo blessed to have one of each but we were done having kids and this one was a huge shock. We got rid of all of our sons stuff since he is 5 and our last was a girl. We are short a bedroom and it would make things so much easier if this is another girl since our youngest is a girl. I'm so worried to think about how our household is going to work if it's another boy. My son and this baby will be 5.5 years apart and I am really holding onto hope that it will be a girl but I don't think it is.


----------

